# Australia IT salary structure



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

Dear Expat member

i am an IT expart from Bangladesh.
I have more than 5 years Experience in IT
and I have completed MCSE,CCNA,OCP(DBA),RHCE,SUN(SCSA),MCAD,IBM X and I series certification
i am also appeared in CISA exam in next june. and also preparing for CISSP exam.
I am working in a telecommunication company in bangladeh.
I have applied in Immigration to australia in last November 2008. in 175 subclass with odl in oracle.
in my above criteria how much do you feel about the paid salary in australia....
Can anyone give any idea?


Nazib


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

If you look t the sticky at the top of the forum page "please read..." there are links to recruitment agencies....you'll then be able to see salaries.

Dolly


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

i can't find anything
can you please any web add
thanks


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Look, I am in the biz and if you got all those qualification in 5 years and can do the job.... You will be earning in excess of $120k.


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

i need some web add too for posting cv and certificates...please...help


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

What are you on about? With those qualifications you will get a skilled migration visa.


----------



## keane.li (Sep 26, 2008)

Nazib said:


> Dear Expat member
> 
> i am an IT expart from Bangladesh.
> I have more than 5 years Experience in IT
> ...


I would suggest you to search published reports from Hays or other big HR professional website. those reports will show you low, average, high salary standard for each sub IT job position.


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

Halo said:


> What are you on about? With those qualifications you will get a skilled migration visa.


I have already applied fort 175 visa in november


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

If you've applied for a 175 visa, it's unlikely that any company will consider you for a position until you get your PR. My OH is in IT/telecommunidations and he applied for a few jobs and absolutely no-one was interested until we could say we had PR - in fact the agencies we approached told us to get back to them when we got PR.

You could, nearer the time of you getting your visa, start applying but for now it probably won't be worth it.

Apart from the web addresses of the recuritment agencies in the "please read....." sticky, what other addresses did you want?

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Nazib said:


> I have already applied fort 175 visa in november


Then
1. Wait till you get it before applying for jobs
2. Look at the market in the meantime
3. Have some $$$ saved for when you arrive
4. Do your maths


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

'4.do your maths' not understand


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

By saying 'do your maths', Halo was referring to checking your finances to make sure that you will have enough to live on when you move over (if you don't have a job), checking out how much things will cost (rental/food/car/travel etc)- generally making sure you can live comfortably.....

Dolly


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

i am thinking for 10,000 AUD$ for 4 months..is it ok??


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Nazib said:


> i am thinking for 10,000 AUD$ for 4 months..is it ok??


That is plenty unless you want beach views


----------



## jasonparks10 (Jan 15, 2013)

What is the Salary structure of Australia?


----------



## 457holder (Nov 21, 2011)

Jason, I'm not sure what you're asking, but this is my experience based on decades of work in the US as well as several years in Australia:

There are positions that pay HALF of what a comparable role would usually pay in America. And there are unfortunately more than a few of these positions. They largely employ people like, well, you and I, because they know we want "in" and are willing to do more work for less $$ than someone who's already got their Australian passport in order to get our feet on the ground here. Most expats I know started in one of these roles. So did I, and it was tough for 18 months, but I don't regret it. Hey, sometimes you have to "take one for the team" in the interests of a long-term win.

There are lots of roles that pay 10-20% below what a comparable role would pay in America at a decent large employer like Google, Amazon or Microsoft. I'd say this is most of them. As with America, IT in Australia has experienced salary deflation/stagnation due to overseas outsourcing. For example, mid to senior business analyst roles around the $85-$95K mark are fairly common in Australia.

And then, there are jobs, maybe 5% of what's available or less, that match the better end of the American IT salary scale. Be warned, they're not easy to find OR get. It's definitely possible to get one if you are at the top end of your field (I did it eventually), but it honestly takes luck as much as hard work -- hearing about the opening, getting the company's attention and then being someone who meets their skill criteria closely enough.

About the best advice I have on getting one of the latter is that once your feet are on the ground here, meet as many people as possible who are working in IT, buy them beer at a local pub (it's an Aussie bonding ritual ;-), stay in contact with them, and maybe one of these jobs will fall out of the grapevine you've created. I've never heard of anyone getting one of these roles WITHOUT already being in an IT job in Australia, FYI.


----------

